
In-Q-Tel taps Forge.AI to predict impact of world events for govt agencies - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/in-q-tel-taps-forge-ai-to-monitor-predict-impact-of-world-events-for-govt-agencies/
======
hinchlt
"Forge is listening to that ecosystem in real-time — the ecoystem of news, of
social, of websites, of blogs, of whatever we can from around the world — and
we’re capturing that information"

